# Top Flite Eagle's



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Anybody heard of these balls? They have the double dimple. Anybody know anything about them?
We went to target today to pick up some gloves and the Callaway bag I was looking at on clearence was dropped another 20 bucks. I was liking this bag for 69$ last week, but I couldnt pass it up for 49$. So, Now the kid has a new wilson bag to carry his old mismatched set of learners clubs, and I have a sweet Callaway bag to carry my new Wilsons in.
Anyway............ about those golf balls. Brand new box of 24 on clearance for 10 bucks. 
Thats half the price of 2nd tours for brand new balls. I figure if we dont lose all of em tomorrow well be doing good.
Tomorrow we golf


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Haven't heard of the Eagls but I know that topflite is from a top quality produer. I think its Titelist.:dunno:


----------



## reb0957 (Jan 14, 2011)

I have played these for about a year now off and on. When target clearanced them I bought the last 2 24 packs. TopFlite nor Callaway has them listed on their website. I have e-mailed TopFlite twice asking for more information on them. I never even got the standard automatic we will give you an anawer in 24 hour e-mail. 
PS TopFlite and Callaway owned by same corporation


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

I lost about half of them:laugh: I couldnt tell you how they were. Im just glad they were cheap.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Tim said:


> I lost about half of them:laugh: I couldnt tell you how they were. Im just glad they were cheap.


Do what my friend in Australia does, he acts likes he's playing golf tells the groups behind him to play through and his poor wife is in the water hazard getting the balls. What a devil he is


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

at least I don't pick them up while they are still rolling bob....


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I know they're reletively new and it develops my cardio respritory ability


----------

